# Is this link working?



## DFC (Feb 8, 2017)

Guys can someone check if this link is working . I tried multiple times but its not working for me. 
Link is here ftp://support.dlink.co.in/firmware/DSL/DSL-2750UV1/DSL-2750UV1.zip


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 8, 2017)

not for me..


----------



## MANOfJosh (Feb 8, 2017)

Try from here.

Index of /downloads/Products/ADS


----------



## DFC (Feb 12, 2017)

Its working now they fixed it.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 6, 2017)

DFC said:


> Guys can someone check if this link is working . I tried multiple times but its not working for me.
> Link is here ftp://support.dlink.co.in/firmware/DSL/DSL-2750UV1/DSL-2750UV1.zip



Yesitisworking.


----------



## PradeepSN (Jul 27, 2018)

*ftp*’s server IP address could not be found.


----------

